# Just a couple new projects



## nailgunner7 (Jun 1, 2007)

Been busy as of late but finally had some time to download some pictures. The first is a 200 gallon clam tank stand. Next is a display for a fish tank stand. Lastly is a cabinet made from all the scraps. Custom crown work to be installed tomorrow.

Enjoy.

Nailgunner7
http://fallentimber.mysite.com


----------



## formula462 (Dec 9, 2006)

very nice nailgunner,do u do the finishing


----------



## Travis (May 16, 2007)

Those are all very nice. Good job!


----------



## nailgunner7 (Jun 1, 2007)

Just finished the crown on the scrap wood cabinet. This little cabinet may need to evolve. I have an idea to add 2 flanking cabinets then put the entire unit on a base. Share some ideas and we'll see where it ends up. It is going to take time because this piece will be constructed of entirely left-over material. I'll keep ya posted.

Nailgunner7/Scott A. Mordecki
http://fallentimber.mysite.com


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

nailgunner7 said:


> Just finished the crown on the scrap wood cabinet. This little cabinet may need to evolve. I have an idea to add 2 flanking cabinets then put the entire unit on a base. Share some ideas and we'll see where it ends up. It is going to take time because this piece will be constructed of entirely left-over material. I'll keep ya posted.
> 
> Nailgunner7/Scott A. Mordecki
> http://fallentimber.mysite.com



Is there a difference between "left over pieces" and "available stock" or even "just not used yet"?:smile:
.


----------



## woodman42 (Aug 6, 2007)

nailgunner7 said:


> Been busy as of late but finally had some time to download some pictures. The first is a 200 gallon clam tank stand. Next is a display for a fish tank stand. Lastly is a cabinet made from all the scraps. Custom crown work to be installed tomorrow.
> 
> Enjoy.
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: Nice. What kind of finish did you use?


----------



## Brice Burrell (Aug 14, 2007)

Very nice scraps! :thumbsup:


----------

